# Little Growth on the Pod



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

This is Paph. fairrieanum.
I posted this in the late summer when I first noticed something growing at the bottom of the pod.
It was a small plant with three leaves today.
I had to part with it as I harvest the pod today and sent it off to a lab.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2016)

Interesting. Are you trying to grow this?


----------



## SFLguy (Dec 7, 2016)

Almost like a keiki


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. Are you trying to grow this?



No, I sent it to a lab.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2016)

Amazing! Which lab?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe I should have asked the lab to detach it and grow it out. lol


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2016)

Probably an escaped seed that germinated. (After it ate all it's podlings)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2016)

Urp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

